# Tutoriaux, Guide ou manuels Applescripts



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Salut à tous,
J'aimerais savoir s'il existe des tutoriaux, guides ou manuels
en français pour les scripts.
pas forcément en ligne, des bouquins me conviendraient
parfaitement.
J'ai vu que sur le site d'Apple, il existe un guide, mais tout
en anglais.
Bien que je le comprenne, j'aimerais quand même apprendre
en français, c'est pas par chauvinisme, c'est plus par fainéantise   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Merci

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par ITO]


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2002)

Tu peux aller voir là
(et leur dire bravo de ma part !!!) http://trad.applescript.free.fr/lesguides.html 

Regarde sur le forum développement, tu trouveras des infos également.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Salut à toi Luc G,
Merci beaucoup de cette info
Je ne manquerais pas de leur faire
part de tes remerciements.
Merci encore

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par ITO]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Oui merci aussi.
Je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet faute de documentation.


----------

